# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] AnimSnoEnum of Stonesinger summons Turret ?

## Damao

Could someone tell me what's the AnimSnoEnum of Stonesinger summons Turret ?

----------

